# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Concrete paving paint with Faux pattern stencil

## ksbh

Any advices will be appreciated...please 
I have plain patio and driveway concretes and now i want a good look for them. I refer to use  the Berger Jet Dry paving paint because i have 60% off for staff and also i want Faux stencil patern to make them looking like brick-pavers look and in temper grey color. Please see the pictures attached...   
1/ Patio (sun room):   This concrete is about 20 years ago still looking very good condition and part of it is being patterned-stenciled concrete, part of it is just plain (pls see pic above). How can i do all of my sun room conrete to be in 1 color, 1 paint color, 1 pattern. I read the Berger Jet Dry hints&tips instruction as following:   

> *WHERE NOT TO USE*  *Do not use* Jet Dry product on *stencilled concrete, patterned sealed concrete*, sloping driveways or walkways, heavily stained or badly worn traffic areas impregnated with rubber, plastic or leather. Also note  some smooth trowelled or glossy concrete surfaces that cannot be properly prepared (as specified on labels) may not be suitable for Berger Jet Dry top coats.

   
I have some questions to ask, please HELP/ SOS
- If in case out there in the Australian (NSW) market, there is some product allows to paint on the top of old stencil, i would be considered!
- How can i stick (adhesive) the plastic Faux stencil (see pic above) onto the old concrete so that i am able to paint on the top of stencil to make it patterned.
- If someone knows how to do it, please show me step by step (ex: acid etch, pressure wash, 1st coat, final coat then...peel off the stencil, etc...). I'm very dump and never do the concrete paint before, i'm not entitle to be a handyman yet but willing to learn and...DIY.  
2/. Plain concrete for driveway under carport, this part doesn't need picture:
This driveway is about 7 year old and as new condition. As above in the part 1 for the patio, i also want brick pattern for it. But when i read somewhere in this forum, some people said that never ever paint to driveway , it will look shock after years time due to peeling off, worn, etc...Is it true? 
3/. Some cracks in the sunroom conrete:   
Please tell me how can i fix it. 
I already read all over the subforum "Concrete" but see nobody discussed about concrete painting with stencil pattern. 
Once again all advices would be very appreciated.

----------


## Master Splinter

I think your best bet would be to prep it all by using a concrete grinder to get the old surface off, patch cracks with one of the ardit concrete patching produts ( ARDEX AUSTRALIA ) and then doing the stencil thing.

----------


## nik269

look for a product called paver modifier, or bond crete.
pretty expensive but a good product.

----------


## Jamie_ada

Hi 
You dont need a stencil for tile pattern, you can use tenacious tape to make the tile pattern. Do not paint it as it will peel off unless you use epoxy and if it is water based epoxy it will probably still peel off unless you seal it with a polyurethane sealer. Epoxy goes yellow in the sun anyway so it is not a good idea. For what your doing you need to use a concrete resurfacing product, on your existing concrete this is easy if you know what your doing, On old stencil concrete you need to trowel or squeegie the floor to get it smooth first this might take 1-3 coats to smooth of the existing tile pattern. No paint will cover it. Then you need to spray the texture coating over that once you have applied the tenacious tape for tiles (whatever colour you used to cover existing stencil pattern will be the colour of your grout lines). Spraying is easy you need a 12cfm air compressor distributer company will tell you how to mix products and you need a hopper gun if you dont have access to this its probably easier and cheaper to get a contractor to do it for you. When you have finished spraying the texture coat you might want to put a different colour fleck over the job turn the air down on your hopper gun so it spit out large flecks and be careful as that is the finished product. Seal the job with a sealer recommended by the distributer generally at least 24% solids, two coats is recommended for an even look, make sure job is completely dry before sealing.
Jamie Adamson Decorative Concrete Resurafacing Gold Coast Brisbane
Hope This Was Helpful  :Doh:

----------


## Jamie_ada

Yeah and if your are going to resurface make the concrete or stencil is really clean, use hydrochloric acid then pressure clean while the acid is still fresh, concrete must be very clean, 3000psi pressure washer is advised, and broom acid around mixed with water %20 ACID %80WATER though i take no responsibility for you using these chemicals they are very toxic and harmful use chemical resistant gloves and chemical resistant breathing mask. Do not get any hydrochloric acid on your skin!!!  Decorative Concrete Resurafacing Gold Coast Brisbane

----------

